# Breeders in Wash-Oregon?



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Check out this link below:

Poodle Home

I like this lovely lady, Christine Dallas. She's the Puget Sound Poodle Club secretary and she has great dogs. Give her a jingle and if she doesn't have any at the moment, I'll bet she can give you a lead. If she doesn't know anyone, ask for Dana Plonkey's number. He's the president of the club and my breeder. He just doesn't breed Standards now. In fact, he's kind of getting out of Poodles and more onto toy Fox Terriers. (wash and wear) lol.

Good luck!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hi jjane. i was cruising the internet and stumbled upon this site: Washington Standard Poodle Puppy | Portland Dog Breeder

i haven't done a search at pf to check on whether anyone has any experience with them, but i thought much looked promising - including info about testing, experience with therapy and hunting poodles, etc. the breeder says she and one of her dogs form a certified therapy dog team.

once again, i have no personal knowledge of this breeder, but it might be worth a look. she is in washington state - or at least her p.o.box address says orting, wa.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Judy Paris of Valcopy Poodles has an upcoming standard litter, the dam is my bitch's mother who will be bred for the last time. She's a super nice lady and has gorgeous dogs a few who are service dogs as well. She's located in Wenatchee, message me and I'll be sure to pass along her contact info!

The info you got from PoodleBeguiled though is just as likely to lead you to Judy and Dana though lol


----------



## service_spoo (Mar 14, 2015)

I highly recommend Coplar Creek Standard Poodles in Orting, WA like patk said, if you are looking for a therapy/service dog. The breeder, Sheila Thomas, is involved in therapy work herself, and breeds dogs with solid temperaments. I am on the list for her current litter, and I will be training my puppy as a service dog. She does all necessary health testing and temperament tests the puppies to match them to families. She has a litter that's currently 5 weeks old (She many have 1 spot left), and she bred two of her dogs recently, so she'll have puppies in another month or two.


----------



## dsm531 (Apr 11, 2020)

Seeking a Standard "runt," not too big, past puppyhood, prefer black, prefer male. Lost our last . beloved Standard two years ago. Pleasant little community on Columbia River, retired couple (parson and educator) living securely at home, avoiding the pandemic. 509 427 5660.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

I'm sorry to learn of your loss. These poodles leave a void when they leave us.

You've inadvertently landed in an older dormant thread but we'll do our best to help.

Poodle Forum is geared more towards owners and enthusiasts but we do have a few breeders as members, and we have some very nice active members in your region. I hope they'll pop in with their recommendations.

Until then, how far would you be able to travel to meet the breeder and pick up your new family member?

A website I usually refer to when a member says they're not looking for the full puppy experience is this one:



"Poodle Breeders" Standard Poodles, Miniature Poodles, Toy Poodles Breeders Directory!



I'm not sure how the pandemic is affecting Canadian breeders who normally are able to send their pups to the US, but that might be an option.

I'd say to contact some of those breeders on that site to introduce yourselves and let them know what you're looking for in a poodle. A lot of very good breeders will know each other and what they're breeding for and may be able to direct you.

This is a link to one of our well respected members, who is a breeder in Ontario. I think she's also working with a breeder in the US but I don't remember the details offhand. 









Arreau Red Standard Poodles


Intelligence, grace, beauty and loyalty-this is what defines the Standard Poodle. The original of the three Poodle varieties, they were originally bred to be retrievers. I suppose that people soon realized that they enjoyed the company of their humans, and would do whatever it took to make...




redstandardpoodles.net






Good luck and please stay in touch!


----------



## BiancaWW (Mar 8, 2020)

dsm531 said:


> Seeking a Standard "runt," not too big, past puppyhood, prefer black, prefer male. Lost our last . beloved Standard two years ago. Pleasant little community on Columbia River, retired couple (parson and educator) living securely at home, avoiding the pandemic. 509 427 5660.


I know that NJOY poodles just had a litter with several black male pups.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Their website has good information. Definitely worth contacting. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

